# HP touchpad 32gb draining in 20mins...



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

Was working FANTASTIC. suddenly today out of nowhere battery just drains in standy...

i have 1.7gz overclock... should i maybe do a doctor restore?
or return it and get my 150 back?


----------



## bozidar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

try doing a doctor restore as long as it has no possibility of bricking the tp


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, before going crazy with returning the product, take a step back and look at the following.

- Can you replicate this issue after a reboot?
- Can you replicate this issue while running at alternate clock speeds?
- What are the last changes you have made from when it was running "normally?"
- Install Uberkernel - does the problem still exist?
- Install Stock Kernel - does the problem still exist?

If you go through all of those, try a dr restore and see if the problem exists in stock form. If so, then you may have a hardware issue.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you follow all steps from Dingo and still have the issue, you don't have to return the device. Get it fixed or replaced via warranty from HP. It has been confirmed they are still making the tablets, just to have sufficient stock for problems like yours, and the individual parts are certainly available to them, if anything sounds like a defective battery. Best of Luck.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

the kernel that clocks it to 1.7ghz is listed as unstable. that is your first problem. the fact that you clocked it to 1.7ghz is also probably draining the battery more than doing the modest 1.5ghz. I would try using uberkernel instead.

if it still isnt working, i advise what was already mentioned--a total return to stock.

if you really think it's broke, sell it to me for 150, lol. i'm 100% sure it's not.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Oc'd to 1.5ghz my battery is surprisingly great. I can get through the whole day with moderate to heavy usage.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

HP will not warranty an overclocked Touchpad. Technically, as with rooting a 'droid device, they have no obligation to fix/replace it.

Doctor it back to stock (or, you can go into Preware and choose the Palm kernel).

I'd choose the Doctor method, myself.

I've got mine overclocked and it lasted 2.5 days (and was only down to 25%). That was with 7 hours of music and/or Pandora, lots of showing / patching / etc, reading with pReader, browsing and other moderate usage.

(Using Uberkernel with the ondemandtc (or whatever that option is).


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

I call BS on warranty seeing as how webdoctor can fix that. Doctor to stock if problems persist, get it back to stock and sell it if you don't feel like reading. Best of luck.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I still have ~ 25% battery left after letting my kids play angry birds on it today, as well as several flash web games... and then surfing on it myself for several hours tonight... not terribly intensive use, but enough that I'm pretty happy with the battery life.

Unless something's VERY wrong with HP going forward, I know from past experience, their warranty coverage is excellent...


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had the same experience, they have replaced several laptops for me before, it was always a pain to do, but also always replaced.


----------

